# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Mark Winston's Website

## prakel

I'm not at all sure how I've never come across this site before but it's certainly worth watching:

*Mark L. Winston, The Hive*
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...AP1ispO91kheIw

----------


## Black Comb

His book, 'The Biology of the Honeybee' is worth buying. 
It is good on biology and also good on bee behaviour.
If you are doing any module exams it is really useful.

----------


## Adam

Definitely worth buying. A ripping yarn indeed!

----------


## Greengage

Might put the book on my wist list for when your man leaves from the north. I watch follow four blogs, I will have to drop one to follow this as I limit myself to 4.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Might put the book on my wist list for when your man leaves from the north. I watch follow four blogs, I will have to drop one to follow this as I limit myself to 4.


are you worried your eyes will wear out GG you could just read 5 but skim them  :Smile:

----------


## Greengage

True but who do I drop.
1. Honey bee suite. http://honeybeesuite.com/
2. Beespoke info.http://beespoke.info/latest-post/
3. The Apiarist. http://theapiarist.org/
4. Beekeeping like a girl. http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/
5. Bad beekeeping blog. https://badbeekeepingblog.com/
6. Show me the Honey. http://www.littlehouseonthebighill.com/beekeeping/
Beespoke has to stay as he/she is Irish I need a local fix. One is English? the others are American, I really like Honey bee suite she posts regularly. Ill buy the book The Biology of the Honey bee.
Then I have to read all the posts here and on BIBBA and Beesource not to mention the day job posts bees don't pay the bills.

----------


## prakel

> True but who do I drop.
> 1. Honey bee suite. http://honeybeesuite.com/
> 2. Beespoke info.http://beespoke.info/latest-post/
> 3. The Apiarist. http://theapiarist.org/
> 4. Beekeeping like a girl. http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/
> 5. Bad beekeeping blog. https://badbeekeepingblog.com/
> 6. Show me the Honey. http://www.littlehouseonthebighill.com/beekeeping/
> Beespoke has to stay as he/she is Irish I need a local fix. One is English? the others are American, I really like Honey bee suite she posts regularly. Ill buy the book The Biology of the Honey bee.
> Then I have to read all the posts here and on BIBBA and Beesource not to mention the day job posts bees don't pay the bills.


Back earlier in the year when I started to drastically reduce my involvement with bees I removed various blogs from my feed, some had simply never lived up to expectation and others had dried up -both are common issues. If you're happy with what you get I'd stick as you are, maybe just dipping into the Winston site a couple of times a year to catch up -it's not like you'll have a lot of reading to do! On the other hand, if you are intent on binning one of the existing gang, don't for heavens sake lose Ron Miksha...

----------


## Greengage

Yes Ron s site is interesting i iddnt list them in order of which is best. Anybody else reccomend a good blog I should check out.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Most of the links you have in your post GG work fine in Liferea for Linux 
Its a news agreggator so you can have all info in one place

Its not available on Windows or Android but there will be equivalents
Screenshot at 2016-10-25 17:33:18.jpg

----------


## prakel

> Anybody else reccomend a good blog I should check out.


Not sure that I qualify as anybody else, but:

*Erik Osterlund's Elgon blog*
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...36593572,d.d24

Also, a newsletter rather than a blog but quite interesting at times:

*UC Davis Apiculture Newsletter*
http://elninobeelab.ucdavis.edu/apic...ewsletter.html

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ... don't for heavens sake lose Ron Miksha...


... Or Fatshark's, 'The Apiarist'.
Kitta

----------


## Jamestaylor

In the begin i also learnt from bee suite

----------

